# New Professional 21 Single Stage



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

After much agonizing over deciding which new snowblower to purchase(I sold my like-new 924DLE when we moved from Maryland :banghead, I pulled the plug and decided on the new single stage by Ariens. Previously I would do neighbors driveways besides my own in MD. For that I used two Toro Wheel Horse garden tractors as well as my old Ariens. Now I just need to clear my own driveway.

I really don't have an indication of maximum snowfall at one time at our new house so far. We had two 36+" blizzards in nine years in MD but this should be better than having to shovel. There may still be a two-stage in the future. This winter has been rather dry so I couldn't convince Mrs. Sailor for something larger. We will see how long it takes to clear 21" each pass, plus what may go on sale later this season. I still currently feel the need for a two stage in the garage.

My initial thoughts are that it is a nicely finished snowthrower. The assembly went quickly requiring the four handle bolts to be attached and three hexhead screws for attaching the chute. The attaching the auger cable and bringing the recoil rope up to the handle finished the assembly. Interesting enough the assembly pictorial sheet showed 7/16" and 1/2" wrenches required. A 3/8" was actually needed instead of the 7/16" wrench. Maybe there was a hardware change. A 16 ounce bottle of Ariens 5W-30 oil is included. I have found with new engines that they require between 3-4 ounces additional on the initial fill. The LCT manual that is included makes mention of this. I added oil until it was level with the bottom lip. A nice feature is the hour meter further signifying commercial use. The handle is smooth on the backside so it should be able to load into a truck as advertised. The auger runs on ball bearings instead of a bushing. The chute rotates smoothly using two gears (I assume to be plastic) for transmitting the rotation then locks in place using detents on the bottom ring. For what it is worth, the paddle appears thicker than my old Toro S-200. There are holes to indicate when the paddles are worn down and due for replacement.

I am using non-ethanol 87 octane with Startron Fuel Stabilizer and Marvel Mystery Oil additive. It took about seven pulls to start the engine. I feel this is due to being shipped dry. I ran it about .2 tenths of an hour varying engaging and disengaging the auger. There would be a very slight sag as the governor picked up when engaging the auger. Shutting off I closed the fuel valve. The engine took about a minute to shutdown.

Snow should start Saturday - so I will follow with an update.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

good luck man you a sail boater?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice photos! Another hobby is photography so I couldn't help but notice the fifth photo, the one with the small Ariens two stage sitting on the new single stage, and because of the shadows it cast I was thinking "That guy is really good with Photoshop" to pull that composite photo off.

Then I noticed the file name. You have a die cast model of the two stage! Well done.:smile2:


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like a well made and designed blower! Look forward to reading how well it performs!

Thanks


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

33 woodie said:


> good luck man you a sail boater?


No, I am a Coast Guard Vet. That is one of a few nicknames for Coasties.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

WVguy said:


> Nice photos! Another hobby is photography so I couldn't help but notice the fifth photo, the one with the small Ariens two stage sitting on the new single stage, and because of the shadows it cast I was thinking "That guy is really good with Photoshop" to pull that composite photo off.
> 
> Then I noticed the file name. You have a die cast model of the two stage! Well done.:smile2:


Thanks! I got the model back in the anniversary year when I bought the 924DLE. Thought I would be creative! I'm actually using that for my avatar now.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is my update after the snowfall yesterday into today from _Winter Storm Gia_. I wrote it as a mini-review so bear with me. The forecast lowered the expected snowfall to 3-6" so we had almost 4" where I live. It was a wet snowfall even though our temperatures prior to the storm were below freezing for the past two days.

I used the Ariens Professional 21 single stage for the first time today. I am a bit mixed in my opinion with the results though. There some things that I liked including ease of starting, chute rotation, and clearing the surface. I am mixed about the ability to clear snow that has been previously chucked into the fresh snow, hanging up of the sprung scraper bar, and possible slippage of the auger.

Setting the choke to full on and the ignition on, I started the engine with an empty bowl from the previous shutdown. After turning the tank valve I primed it with the primer bulb. The manual says no more than three pushes but I noted that the first push didn't give that squirting sound so it ended up getting four. The engine started after half of a pull on the cord. I put the choke to about midpoint after a few seconds and let it sit for less than a minute like that. Then it was time to throttle up and away we go!

There was a nice plume from the chute considering how wet the snow was. It has nice balance and the handle feels right for my height (6'2") that I wasn't leaning over. I made straight passes, turning at the end, on the one side of the driveway. It wasn't lifting more than about five feet so it was landing on the fresh side of the second lane instead of all the way to the grass. The chute control is excellent for directing the snow and very positive in its action. Clearing the snow went well with the first side of the driveway. Then I needed to do my curving walk. It was a bit more of a challenge to stay on the concrete than I expected. I am not exactly clear why though. Then I started on the other side of the driveway with the already chucked snow. I am aware that this would be a bit harder due to the wetness. But at times it would just stall like the auger quit rotating. I was not trying to bulldoze my way through but letting the machine feed itself. Looking at the hour meter when I was done showed another .3 tenths of use. 

I am beginning to think that I should have gone with something the size of my now sold 924DLE two-stage instead. My wife wishes she had a $100 for every time I mention selling it!!! I am within the return policy time frame on this Ariens. Strangely enough one of the reasons I sold the 924DLE was the 24" width - which I find would be ideal for here and more maneuverable than a 27" or wider that I always wished I had in MD. It appears that the snow will not be as dry here as I had in MD or IL.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Great review! Thanks..

In Virginia, I think you will be better off with the single stage than with a 2-stage. Single stage snowblowers are ideal for 1" to 6" of wet slushy snow, which is probably 95% of your snowfalls.

2-stage does *worse* in that kind of snow than single stage. Most 2-stage snowblowers dont like wet slushy snow, they arent equipped to handle it, they cant throw it well and they clog on it. 2-stage is best for 6" to 24" inches of "dry" cold snow. 

If its zero to 25 degrees F when it snows, thats 2-stage weather. If its closer to 30F during most of your snowfalls, and its 6" or less of wet heavy snow, thats single-stage country.

How often do you get 12 to 24 inch snow events? If the answer is "maybe twice a decade" you probably dont need a 2-stage at all. Different snowblowers are ideal for different climates. A single stage is probably the best machine for Virginia.

What are your neighbors using?

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sailor,
I dont know exactly where you are in the valley, but out of curiosity I looked up yesterdays stats for Harrisonburg: low 26, high 32. Thats *really* warm for snow!  for that kind of snowfall, single-stage all day long..

Scot


----------



## rmeredit (Feb 1, 2018)

I have one of these and have been very disappointed with it's ability to CLEAR the ground.

It seems well built, strong engine, easy to start.

My issue is the amount of snow that gets thrown back on my feet. Even with only a few inches of fluff, it's not nearly as good as my 2 stage machine.

Ariens said it should clean completely without shooting it backwards. They said there must be an issue with the scraper bar. Got it checked out, shop said it was showing the same issues as others they have sold.

How clear is your walk? Much getting thrown rearward?


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Great review! Thanks..
> 
> How often do you get 12 to 24 inch snow events? If the answer is "maybe twice a decade" you probably dont need a 2-stage at all. Different snowblowers are ideal for different climates. A single stage is probably the best machine for Virginia.
> 
> ...


Scot,

Thanks for your response and knowledgeable suggestion. I really wonder if there will be a "normal" winter again to gauge a snowblower purchase.

This is our first winter in this area so I can't answer the question regarding frequency of snow events. I agree with you about different climates/areas having different needs. The Tidewater and Piedmont regions of VA are I feel what you describe as single stage areas. We are at the base of the Blue Ridge at a slightly higher elevation than Harrisonburg (a full 1,100 feet higher than we were in MD) plus actually a bit colder the last few days than there recently as well with lows of 19 degrees or so. I felt that the single stage would suffice due to it being a mild winter with only rain so far, and then to find a reasonable two stage (new or used) as insurance. But I was taken off guard by the 10" in December's storm that we had. 

Our sub-division has a number of retirees so not many do their own outside work. I have two neighbors that are close by with snowblowers. We each have similar drives to clear. Unfortunately I had not seen or discussed with them before today what they use. Because It may have changed my choice as I didn't want to appear with a "huge" snowblower that was new. One neighbor has a small two-stage and the other has a single stage. The one with the two stage seemed to have an easier go at it. Now I am thinking that the Compact 24 may have been the better choice. I just wish that it had the 254cc for a better torque-to-ton rating. For lighter snows I could use one of my Wheel Horse tractors with a dozer blade or my 1949 Simplicity Model L.

John


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I used the Ariens Professional 21 single stage for the first time today. I am a bit mixed in my opinion with the results though. There some things that I liked including ease of starting, chute rotation, and clearing the surface.


Your experience parallels mine with the Path Pro 938033, the one with electric start and remote chute control. No hour meter though. I wrote up a shorter description here in the "What did you do today?" thread. I did use the electric starter just to make sure it worked (it did). I forgot to mention in that post that it did clog once, something that has never happened to me with an Ariens two stage.

Overall, the Ariens Deluxe 24 worked better, although I can't say significantly so other than the fact that the two stage is much easier for me to handle, being self-propelled and with the auto turn. So far I have had zero issues with the auto turn and I am very happy with it.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

WVguy said:


> Your experience parallels mine with the Path Pro 938033, the one with electric start and remote chute control. No hour meter though. I wrote up a shorter description here in the "What did you do today?" thread. I did use the electric starter just to make sure it worked (it did). I forgot to mention in that post that it did clog once, something that has never happened to me with an Ariens two stage.
> 
> Overall, the Ariens Deluxe 24 worked better, although I can't say significantly so other than the fact that the two stage is much easier for me to handle, being self-propelled and with the auto turn. So far I have had zero issues with the auto turn and I am very happy with it.



Looks like you received as much snow as we did. I also had to "work" more than I expected. It has been over 20 years since my Toro S-200 with a small driveway, and I guess my 924DLE or riding on my tractors made me forget that part. The one thing that I did not like on my 924DLE was the chute rotation control. It never worked properly - and I even did the redesign upgrade - which behaved the same! The Platinum uses that same type of control but I'm not sure if they finally got it right. Then it feels weird to lean over the dash on the Deluxe series with the chute rotator handle in front. I like the position of the Compact 24 handle just below the dash.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

To be honest, wet snow isn’t the Achilles heel of 2 stage machines like decades ago. Impeller speeds are higher on average, impeller to housing gaps are smaller, and everyone knows that impeller seal kits are a game changer. 

Buy a deluxe 24 if Ariens is your speed and throw a seal kit on it. I’d avoid the compact, for a bit more money the deluxe offers a lot more value.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> To be honest, wet snow isn’t the Achilles heel of 2 stage machines like decades ago. Impeller speeds are higher on average, impeller to housing gaps are smaller, and everyone knows that impeller seal kits are a game changer.
> 
> Buy a deluxe 24 if Ariens is your speed and throw a seal kit on it. I’d avoid the compact, for a bit more money the deluxe offers a lot more value.



Agreed. My big Pro 28 will throw 3 - 4" of wet snow just fine provided you stay in a high gear and walk fast to keep it well fed. Any less than 3" and it would be pretty useless though, I think.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

shallowwatersailor said:


> I made straight passes, turning at the end, on the one side of the driveway. It wasn't lifting more than about five feet so it was landing on the fresh side of the second lane instead of all the way to the grass. The chute control is excellent for directing the snow and very positive in its action. Clearing the snow went well with the first side of the driveway. Then I needed to do my curving walk. It was a bit more of a challenge to stay on the concrete than I expected. I am not exactly clear why though. Then I started on the other side of the driveway with the already chucked snow. I am aware that this would be a bit harder due to the wetness.


Try starting in the middle of the driveway and throw the snow on the right and left side if it's possible :wink2:


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

rslifkin said:


> Agreed. My big Pro 28 will throw 3 - 4" of wet snow just fine provided you stay in a high gear and walk fast to keep it well fed. Any less than 3" and it would be pretty useless though, I think.


My Ariens Platinum 369cc SHO 24" throws wet snow just fine,it has never clogged on me... :wink2:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I hate when I read an honest review on a machine that I thought would perform very well in just about any condition and it doesn't.. Ariens products should be right near the top on performance. Hurts a bit when they are not.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> Try starting in the middle of the driveway and throw the snow on the right and left side if it's possible :wink2:


I had to go right to left due to my neighbors driveway and the wind yesterday. I sure miss the cab that I had on the 924DLE.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

rslifkin said:


> Agreed. My big Pro 28 will throw 3 - 4" of wet snow just fine provided you stay in a high gear and walk fast to keep it well fed. Any less than 3" and it would be pretty useless though, I think.


My 24" Ariens 2-stage is my only driveway machine, so it clears everything, even 3" storms. With an impeller kit, it hasn't had clogging problems, over around 5 seasons. There may have been one instance that I had to scoop something out of the chute. But even in concrete-snow storms, it keeps throwing. 

But as you said, technique is part of it. Keeping enough snow moving through the machine helps, if it's a small storm (especially wet). Take a full-width cut, and move quickly, to keep the bucket & impeller better-fed.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

vmaxed said:


> My Ariens Platinum 369cc SHO 24" throws wet snow just fine,it has never clogged on me... :wink2:


I have one of those too and managed to basically clog it the first time I used it. 2" of wet snow and I was going slow since it was my first snow blower and I was still getting used to operating it. It never totally clogged, but plugged up enough it would only throw 5 feet or so. We got 2-3" of wet snow last weekend and no clogs this time, but I was running on speed 6. Gotta keep your speed up. If it doesn't have enough to throw it'll just pile up in the chute.

Often I just get out the pusher shovel for under 3" snows like this, but I had some gas in my tank that was getting old that I wanted to burn it off plus the machine hadn't been used since November.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

Here are my final thoughts on the Professional 21. I did end up returning it as there really isn't any usable snow forecast in the near future and I had a 30 day return window. Better to just do it now.

The scraper I feel is one of the issues as my driveway is relatively smooth and shouldn't catch the scraper. I would have to pull it back (enough to take "tension" off of it) to go forward. It probably was catching on the surface ice under the snow. It didn't seem to propel itself by raising the handle to engage the auger on the surface. Like I said though, without standing in front it is hard to pinpoint the problem.

So for the time being, until I decide on another unit, I have put a HF Hemi 212cc engine on the Simplicity Model L. There is also my Wheel Horse tractor that I could put the dozer blade on as well. I still feel that there is another Ariens in my future though. :smile2:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

shallowwatersailor said:


> Here are my final thoughts on the Professional 21. I did end up returning it as there really isn't any usable snow forecast in the near future and I had a 30 day return window. Better to just do it now.
> 
> The scraper I feel is one of the issues as my driveway is relatively smooth and shouldn't catch the scraper. I would have to pull it back (enough to take "tension" off of it) to go forward. It probably was catching on the surface ice under the snow. It didn't seem to propel itself by raising the handle to engage the auger on the surface. Like I said though, without standing in front it is hard to pinpoint the problem.
> 
> So for the time being, until I decide on another unit, I have put a HF Hemi 212cc engine on the Simplicity Model L. There is also my Wheel Horse tractor that I could put the dozer blade on as well. I still feel that there is another Ariens in my future though. :smile2:



As a guy that fix's buy's and sells alot of blowers. i have had honda's, toro's , ariens ect. when you are dealing with single stage equipment i have never been very impressed with ariens or the newer honda 520's ect.

IMO if you are going to go single stage i would recommend a Honda HS621 or toro CCR series 2000,3650, 2450 whatever they all work great just not the 3 hp version.

i know they aren"t new but you can still find them in great shape and from my experience offer the best SS performance and reliability out of any SS out there. my personal blower a CCR3650 will be tackling 10+ inches this weekend.

Single stage i would stick to toro and dual stage ariens or honda.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Great info, thanks! That's interesting that you suggest people away from the HS520. There are a few of those available around me, at decent prices. But the HS621 and 721 are rare.

I've looked at the Toro's for sale around here, but I think most of the ones I've seen are 2-strokes. My preference would be 4-stroke, to reduce smelling like oil if I have to clear before work. Maybe those are just still priced higher than my CL search range.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Great info, thanks! That's interesting that you suggest people away from the HS520. There are a few of those available around me, at decent prices. But the HS621 and 721 are rare.
> 
> I've looked at the Toro's for sale around here, but I think most of the ones I've seen are 2-strokes. My preference would be 4-stroke, to reduce smelling like oil if I have to clear before work. Maybe those are just still priced higher than my CL search range.


see i love 2 strokes the smell does not bother me and they make more TQ and power than a similar sized 4 stroke. ***also they have smokeless 2 cycle oil now and amsoil saber i have used you can mix it at 80:1 and up to 100:1 ratio so less oil less smoke with the same lubricating properties***

the 520's are ok but they dont have the GX commercial series engines anymore like the 521/621 i cant go back once i used one :grin: the power/reliability are legendary on them.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I feel a single stage is more useful for my area. We rarely get over 12 inch storms in NYC and when we do even the big two stage machines struggle to handle it.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting. I was considering one of these as a back up/eventual replacement for my 22 year old Toro 3000 GTS. I wonder if the issue with the scraper bar has been figured out/fixed? I don't recall ever having this issue with the Toro. What I liked about this Airens is the metal construction, and engine not totally covered in a shroud like most Toro single stages. But if it doesn't work as well what's the point? I am still good with a 2 cycle engine. I keep an old ski suit to blow snow with so I don't stink up my clothes. And I have used synthetic TCW-III 2 stroke oil that doesn't smoke much after it warms up.


----------



## MarkChambers (Oct 20, 2019)

LouC said:


> Interesting. I was considering one of these as a back up/eventual replacement for my 22 year old Toro 3000 GTS. I wonder if the issue with the scraper bar has been figured out/fixed? I don't recall ever having this issue with the Toro. What I liked about this Airens is the metal construction, and engine not totally covered in a shroud like most Toro single stages. But if it doesn't work as well what's the point? I am still good with a 2 cycle engine. I keep an old ski suit to blow snow with so I don't stink up my clothes. And I have used synthetic TCW-III 2 stroke oil that doesn't smoke much after it warms up.


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/152263-finally-got-use-28-pro.html


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

thanks for the update!


----------

